# Can I get in trouble?



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

If you know where this is, can you tell me if it means I can't walk back the muddy lane to the river to wade? Technically I would be trespassing.


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't know where that is, but I would say the sign is giving you all the info you need. I wouldn't chance it. Its strange that it only says "no tresspassing & no hunting" though. No mention about fishing. I'd call the number on the sign and explain what your intentions are and see what they say.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Definately call the number. I recently went out to a new spot I found in a creek and before long saw 3 no trespassing signs. I walked to the 2 closest houses and talked to both people and they gladly gave me permission to fish. One family had some horses and a lot of people were hunting on their land and they started to worry one of their horses might get shot. They told me that was the reason for the signs. Might be the same scenario for you.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

We have signs like that near a local prison heading down to the local creek. I have asked sheriffs, highway patrol, and wardens if I could walk the path to the river - and they all say yes - it is state property. HAVING SAID THAT - I wouldnt do it without expressed permission st the time. A sign does not have to say no fishing or no hunting - the NO TRESPASSING covers all of the above. Always be courteous to the authorities and ask first....


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

As far as I understand the law; NO TRESPASSING means that you can not walk the muddy lane to the river...

IF you were actually IN the river, then in Ohio you are NOT trespassing as all waterways are public (or something like that).

That being said, if you are caught, you'd better be indisputably IN the river and not just on the edge of the river. And, if you are caught, it's their word against yours as to whether you were actually IN the river at all. 

Plus, you'd better have a really good story as to how you got IN the river in the first place. If there is no possible way for you to have accessed that particular portion of the river other than having walked down that muddy path, then you are screwed.

To those who already answered in this thread, I'd like to point out that this is not a private land issue, it's a franklin county metropark issue. "Stay out" means stay out in these situations. Hell, they can fine you for picking a flower in a metropark.

If you trespass here, you can expect to get into trouble if you are caught. (unless you are IN the river: see above)


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Being in the river doesn't mean you aren't trespassing. It's been covered in several other threads before that if you are wading then you ARE on somebody's property. The ONLY legal way to fish it if it's posted is to float it down stream and NOT touch bottom. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, you would be trespassing, you would be subject to being fined.

If they would fine you or not? Who knows, but probably. They can't have people determining what is appropriate or not when faced with a no trespassing sign. It is pretty clear cut and they intend it that way.

To be sure just call them


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

F1504X4 said:


> Being in the river doesn't mean you aren't trespassing. It's been covered in several other threads before that if you are wading then you ARE on somebody's property. The ONLY legal way to fish it if it's posted is to float it down stream and NOT touch bottom.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thank you for clearing that up


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yip - They can fine you. I would try to find another way to the river to wade it.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Seems pretty straight forward to me, but you could call the number to confirm.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

So to rephrase your question,"This sign says NO TRESPASSING.Can I still trespass anyways?".That's really what you're asking.Think about it.That sign is not a" suggestion".Although far too many see it that way.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I got in touch with the ranger in that jurisdiction. He said I could wade the river in the park area, but I had to park at the public access points and he named a couple. I could not park at the spot where the sign was. That road was for park vehicles only.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes I have a area we call "the forbidden zone" the game warden has been in my living room explaining that if he see's me on that land a ticket will be issued, he was throwing around "crimminal tresspassing" . Not your spot but they can be touchy. I drive by and sigh, I know it is out of reach, plenty of other pretty girls out there. It has probably been fished heavy anyway.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

In this instance I'd say no, you are not trespassing. You are legally fishing at a park where you're legally allowed to fish. To trespass, you have to be violating the property owner's wishes. The wishes of the Metro Parks are written in their park rules and are also at the discretion of their mgmt.

All that being said, you are supposed to enter a park at a designated entrance. That rule is seldom followed and seldom enforced.

Call the specific park to verify. The general info line is usually extremely vague.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a no trespassing sign means do not enter. I would call the number and see if I could get written permission to cross the property and fish.
sherman


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Mushi,I see you post crap like this on all these kinds of posts.No trespassing means no walking,no entering,no fishing,no hunting.It means you are not allowed to be there at all on that property.What is so hard to understand about that?If he walks onto where a no trespassing sign is(even one step) he is trespassing and subject to arrest and/or fines.How can you say" in this instance,I'd say no,you are not trespassing"? That's EXACTLY what he'd be doing!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Mushi,I see you post crap like this on all these kinds of posts.No trespassing means no walking,no entering,no fishing,no hunting.


That's odd. I just read the Ohio Criminal Trespass Law 2911.21 and the words "walking", "fishing", and "hunting" aren't even used.
Possibly you don't have a full understanding of what "trespassing" means...you certainly missed on the spelling.
If you knew Mushi, you might guess he may know a thing or two about the enforcement of trespass laws.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> In this instance I'd say no, you are not trespassing. You are legally fishing at a park where you're legally allowed to fish. To trespass, you have to be violating the property owner's wishes. The wishes of the Metro Parks are written in their park rules and are also at the discretion of their mgmt.
> 
> All that being said, you are supposed to enter a park at a designated entrance. That rule is seldom followed and seldom enforced.
> 
> Call the specific park to verify. The general info line is usually extremely vague.


Did you read the sign? No means no..........


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> That's odd. I just read the Ohio Criminal Trespass Law 2911.21 and the words "walking", "fishing", and "hunting" aren't even used.
> Possibly you don't have a full understanding of what "trespassing" means...you certainly missed on the spelling.
> If you knew Mushi, you might guess he may know a thing or two about the enforcement of trespass laws.


Were you the guy on the stand that was asked about what is a copy machine?
http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2011/03/identifying_photocopy_machine.html


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Trespassing,"to enter ones land without permission".You're right.It says nothing about hunting or fishing.Probably because legally,you CANT EVEN STEP FOOT ON THERE.FOR ANYTHING.Kelp trying to justify it.YOU. CANT.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes you will get in trouble.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> In this instance I'd say no, you are not trespassing. You are legally fishing at a park where you're legally allowed to fish. To trespass, you have to be violating the property owner's wishes. The wishes of the Metro Parks are written in their park rules and are also at the discretion of their mgmt.
> 
> All that being said, you are supposed to enter a park at a designated entrance. That rule is seldom followed and seldom enforced.
> 
> Call the specific park to verify. The general info line is usually extremely vague.


Absolutely, 100 percent correct; best response so far. These signs surround park land. In fact, I've had rangers direct me to holes that required me to cross these boundaries. As such, I do not worry about them one bit. There are no guarantees in life, but I'd be more worried about ticks and poison ivy than a trespassing fine in these instances...


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Were you the guy on the stand that was asked about what is a copy machine?
> http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2011/03/identifying_photocopy_machine.html


LOL, that article was pretty funny...sad funny, not haha funny.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I must be missing something here.The sign says NO TRESPASSING.The OP even states in original post"technically,I'd be trespassing."Who,with any ounce of common sense can sit here and say it's ok,or its not trespassing?!?!.YOU CANNOT BE THERE WITHOUT PERMISSION.:This isn't that hard fellas.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> Absolutely, 100 percent correct; best response so far. These signs surround park land. In fact, I've had rangers direct me to holes that required me to cross these boundaries. As such, I do not worry about them one bit. There are no guarantees in life, but I'd be more worried about ticks and poison ivy than a trespassing fine in these instances...


In my 35 years of living near the Big Darbys parks I have personally seen lots and lots of people run off, written warnings and even some tickets for not observing those signs. A very good friend of mine was a ranger in these parks for many many years. He has since retired, he, as did the others, certainly, without question enforced the intent of these signs. maybe the newer rangers will not, that is a risk each will have to accept on their own.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't mess with those rangers or you will get nailed. Give the number a call for some insight. I almost lost all of my tackle at Alum Creek just throwing a couple of lines in until the bait shop opened so that I could purchase a fishing license. The law is the law. 

I've always wondered if a ranger can legally take all of your equipment. I told the ranger to call the cops if he wanted my equipment and he gave me a nice $125 fine for fishing without a license.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Trespassing,"to enter ones land without permission".You're right.It says nothing about hunting or fishing.Probably because legally,you CANT EVEN STEP FOOT ON THERE.FOR ANYTHING.Kelp trying to justify it.YOU. CANT.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I never said it was right or wrong, and I never justified anything. 
I simply said you don't understand the criminal trespassing law in Ohio per your definition. 
And you still don't have it right. You have a nice dictionary definition, but that's not Ohio's law. 
Again, I'll defer to Mushi as he just MAY know a thing about trespassing in Metro Parks. Maybe.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

So IF I'm not right(I am) then what do those signs mean?What is no trespassing when it says no trespasing? Is it a" suggestion?!?!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You cannot step foot on posted land unless you have permission.Its really that simple.If any part of where he's going or the route to get there is posted and he doesn't have written permission,he is breaking the law.End of discussion. 

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Specktur said:


> I got in touch with the ranger in that jurisdiction. He said I could wade the river in the park area, but I had to park at the public access points and he named a couple. I could not park at the spot where the sign was. That road was for park vehicles only.


So, uh...he called the number and got an answer. I agree that no trespassing means no trespassing but I think we're beating a dead horse here. If there's a number on a "no trespassing" sign, call it and see what's up. If not I wouldn't mess around. That's just me though...to each their own. 

Good luck!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Man I missed that post by OP altogether.To busy trying to open peoples eyes and steer them right.So the answer WAS no.Hmmm.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

It's not really that simple. But hey, I'm just happy you learned to spell it correctly.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the questioned has been answered


----------

